# Security Card???



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I was not given a security card when I Bought my car in Jan. I have heard peaple say that they have found theirs in odd places in their car. Where was yours???? GM Customer service has not been much help. Any places I should look would be appreciated. Thanks :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTOBert said:


> I was not given a security card when I Bought my car in Jan. I have heard peaple say that they have found theirs in odd places in their car. Where was yours???? GM Customer service has not been much help. Any places I should look would be appreciated. Thanks :cheers


Security card???? uh? I never got one. hmmmmmm. What exactally is this for? This is new to me.....


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Security card???? uh? I never got one. hmmmmmm. What exactally is this for? This is new to me.....


It is a small paper card the size of a business card that has your ignition key #, radio PIN, security code, BCM security code, etc. on it. My salesman gave mine directly to me when delivering the car and said to keep it in a safe place outside of the car where I would not lose it. I think you need it if you ever have to get another key.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mine was in the glove box. Some have said that their's was in the owner's manual.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine is in the night stand next to my bed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Called the dealer from where I purchased my GTO and told him I never got a security card. He never heard of one.... He did some research.... they sold 4 GTO's and NONE had the security cards. 

He called GM's dealer center and he was informed the cards should be in the plastic pouch the owners manual comes in. None of the cars they sold had that card.

He was able to get me the codes from a website dealers use. I was given the Ignition Key #, Frequency Key#, IMMO Code #, Radio Pin#, and Glovebox code#. That's all the numbers there are I was told. 

Why my car did not have the security card is beyond me. If anyone else did not get one, I'd call your dealer, they can get the numbers, but not the card.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

AggieGTO said:


> It is a small paper card the size of a business card that has your ignition key #, radio PIN, security code, BCM security code, etc. on it. My salesman gave mine directly to me when delivering the car and said to keep it in a safe place outside of the car where I would not lose it. I think you need it if you ever have to get another key.



YEP....................exactly what mine says. Was in the folder I received.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTOBert said:


> I was not given a security card when I Bought my car in Jan. I have heard peaple say that they have found theirs in odd places in their car. Where was yours???? GM Customer service has not been much help. Any places I should look would be appreciated. Thanks :cheers


mine was in the glove box in the onwers man


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

found mine in the trunk...UNDER The trunk mat by the spare tire...
Bill


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> Mine is in the night stand next to my bed.


:cheers :agree


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

GTOBert said:


> I was not given a security card when I Bought my car in Jan. I have heard peaple say that they have found theirs in odd places in their car. Where was yours???? GM Customer service has not been much help. Any places I should look would be appreciated. Thanks :cheers



After owning the car for over 2 weeks, talking to the dealer and Pontiac Customer assistance (neither of them acted like they had a clue what I was looking for) I came across my card. It was in the trunk, STAPLED to the bolts that hold the front license plate bracket on. I had seen it numerous times but thought it was instructions about the bracket. I never dreamed it was the security card. Needless to say after what I went through finding it, I made a few copies of it and laminated them!

Roy


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine was in the center console stapled to the front plate hardware. Locked in my safe now, whether I will ever need it, who knows lol.


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I found my card after 2 years of owning the car. It was in a desk drawer along with the 2nd set of keys where I put it after bringing the car home. (Dont I feel stupid). I was glad to find it, cause trying to get the info when I thought I didnt have it was immpossible. Thanks:cheers


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds like it should be called an "insecurity card"!


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

hey guys;

I didn't get my security card with my 2006 GTO...I am going to see if i can get the information tomorrow. My main question is...if the car's battery fails and I replace it...do I need to enter any of this information?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

if your radio locks you will...I found mine in the spare tire/wheel well...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

leeanator said:


> hey guys;
> 
> I didn't get my security card with my 2006 GTO...I am going to see if i can get the information tomorrow. My main question is...if the car's battery fails and I replace it...do I need to enter any of this information?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wouldn't think so. My thinking is, the guys who disconnected their battery for whatever reason, none have reported their radio being locked when the battery was reconnected. Maybe if the car sits for a period of time the memory will lapse then the pin has to be entered? I think you'll be ok, but getting that card is important for any possible future problems.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey there guys i dont i ever got ones of these cards maybe it some where in the car those anyone mind showing me how it looks and if i dont have one is it too late to get one since i bought the car in 05. Thanks


----------



## leeanator (Sep 7, 2008)

silversport said:


> if your radio locks you will...I found mine in the spare tire/wheel well...
> Bill


I checked mine. Nothing there. Is it like a sticker or a actual card...was it just sitting there or stapled? I haven't lifted out the spare tire yet or anything to see if it slid under mabey?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The card I believe resembles a credit type card. Mine was missing as well, my dealer made a phone call and the info was faxed to them and then faxed to me.

Call the GM hot line and get the information on this. When they confirm there is a security card, go then to your dealer and request it. Some dealers are ignorant to this. If you get a duh.... there are no cards, present to them the info you got from the GM hotline. 1-800-762-2737

The dealer must call a particular number to obtain this (the number is only for dealers), they will need your VIN. 

Don't take NO there are NO cards for an answer. Be persistent.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

leeanator said:


> hey guys;
> 
> I didn't get my security card with my 2006 GTO...I am going to see if i can get the information tomorrow. My main question is...if the car's battery fails and I replace it...do I need to enter any of this information?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I replaced my crappy weak ass factory battery with an Optima Yellow Top. The car was slow to crank over brand new off the dealership lot and only lasted 2 years before dieing. I had no computer lock issues. I also don't have the "magic card" and need it to get one of my key fobs reprogrammed. I'm on hold with the Pontiac hotline # that I got off this thread as we speak to see if they can help me out. My dealership sure as hell hasn't done anything to help me. I'm getting tired of calling them.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you guys may remember, for those who purchased they're GTO's brand new, after the deal was made and everything was ready besides the car being washed and filled up with gas... the salesman had to kill time and show you the owners manual in its original casing. Once opened, the owners manual contained your warranty information, your extended warranty information if ever needed, your tire information with its original warranty on the tires themselves, the owners manual itself, and finally the security card. So maybe for those who purchased they're GTO's new and can't find the card... look through the owners manual it may be hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Just got off the phone with the Pontiac hotline. They don't make replacement cards (which I already knew from talking with members on here). The guy told me that he would check around the local dealerships for me to see if they had any extra key fobs that would work with my car. I told they didn't work like that, that you needed that particular key that came with your car to turn the car on and to lock and unlock the doors, otherwise you would have to have a brand new unprogrammed one ordered for a ton of money and pay even more money to have it programmed but ha ha...you STILL need those codes to reprogram the new fob.

Not to mention, if my radio ever locked up or any other issue came up that I would need one of those 4 or 5 different codes on that card, then what was I suppose to do? He said he would call me back tomorrow evenening between 4 and 6 pm and hopefully have a resolution for me. 

I also mentioned to him the fact that people are gobbling these GTO's up left and right now that they are used and have gone way down in price, and asked him how GM was going to cater to their used car customer market knowing that the more hands these cars go through, the more likely they are to have cards turn up missing? And duh.....the older these cars get the more maintenance they are going to need and will eventually HAVE to have one of these codes someday? I swear to God, on some days, I swear GM is trying to make me a future Dodge or Ford customer......I'm not far from it.


----------



## Ridyn (Oct 19, 2008)

My car came with it


----------



## Old Goat 65 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Code card problems 2013*



GTO JUDGE said:


> Called the dealer from where I purchased my GTO and told him I never got a security card. He never heard of one.... He did some research.... they sold 4 GTO's and NONE had the security cards.
> 
> He called GM's dealer center and he was informed the cards should be in the plastic pouch the owners manual comes in. None of the cars they sold had that card.
> 
> ...



Is there any updated info on getting codes. I just bought an 06 GTO, (no security card) Dealer had no idea what I was looking for. Called Pontiac Help line no help.

Any new info to get security numbers would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is what one looks like (without the numbers.....) it's about 3 3/8" wide by 2 1/8" high:


----------



## mbmGTO (Jun 3, 2012)

Old Goat 65 said:


> Is there any updated info on getting codes. I just bought an 06 GTO, (no security card) Dealer had no idea what I was looking for. Called Pontiac Help line no help.
> 
> Any new info to get security numbers would be helpful.
> Thanks


I had to swap out a bcm on my goat a few moths ago and didn't have the security card. Call around to buick/gmc dealers in the area. I was able to come in with my title and registration to the parts counter and they looked up all the numbers for me. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

check everywhere in the car too...my card was found in the area with the spare...I'm the original owner but I did buy mine almost a year after production ended in 2007...

Bill


----------



## Old Goat 65 (Sep 19, 2013)

mbmGTO said:


> I had to swap out a bcm on my goat a few moths ago and didn't have the security card. Call around to buick/gmc dealers in the area. I was able to come in with my title and registration to the parts counter and they looked up all the numbers for me. Hope it works out for you!


Thanks, checked with local Buick/GMC dealer, they did same for me.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

is there a way the dealership can reset the bcm if you dont have the card.

im out of the country right now and my parents replaced the battery in my car and now the after market radio is all whacked out. 
i figure if all else fails i could reinstall the stock radio, set the pin, and then reinstall my current HU, but that wont happen til i get home, and that will prob be a few months.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Try this Radio Codes - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That link is for codes for the OEM unit; his is aftermarket.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock one should work just reinstalling it if nothing has changed


----------

